#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости сайтов >  > > >  >  >  Тхеравада.ру

## Топпер

Хочу представить участникам и читателям форума сайт www.theravada.ru Сайт поддерживается Санкт-Петербургской общиной буддистов тхеравады. 
Также на сайте в разделе новостей можно прочитать новости других тхеравадинских групп. В частности, Московской Тхеравадинской общины

----------

AlekseyE (06.11.2009), Bob (06.11.2009), Dr Chomsky (06.11.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (07.11.2009), Fuerth (06.11.2009), Jani (06.11.2009), Makc (06.11.2009), Morris Allan (06.11.2009), Pavel (06.11.2009), Pema Sonam (06.11.2009), sergey (06.11.2009), Yeshe (06.11.2009), Zom (06.11.2009), Аминадав (06.11.2009), Анри (06.11.2009), Ануруддха (06.11.2009), Михаил Макушев (06.11.2009), Ната (06.11.2009), Нея (27.04.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (09.11.2009), Сергей А (06.11.2009), Судхана (06.11.2009), Читтадхаммо (06.11.2009), Шавырин (06.11.2009), Этэйла (07.11.2009), Юань Дин (05.12.2009), Юй Кан (06.11.2009)

----------


## Pavel

> Хочу представить участникам и читателям форума сайт www.theravada.ru Сайт поддерживается Санкт-Петербургской общиной буддистов тхеравады. 
> Также на сайте в разделе новостей можно прочитать новости других тхеравадинских групп. В частности, Московской Тхеравадинской общины


Хорошая новость. Спасибо.

----------

Bob (06.11.2009), Zom (06.11.2009), Михаил Макушев (06.11.2009), Читтадхаммо (06.11.2009)

----------


## Mu Nen

Поздравляем с начинанием! Желаем успехов!
Приветы из Армении!
Арти, Грант

----------

Bob (06.11.2009), Morris Allan (06.11.2009), Zom (06.11.2009), Читтадхаммо (06.11.2009)

----------


## Zom



----------

Bob (06.11.2009), Читтадхаммо (06.11.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

Приятно сделано: и дизайн, и структура...

Из разряда дизигнерских : ) безвредных советов:

1) заменил бы хотя бы в шапке сайта "Учение Старцев" на "Учение Старейших" (но не "Старейшин", как стоит в метатегах), чтоб не коннотировать с православием

2) добавил бы слева в шапке сайта (head_left_1.gif) линк на титульную (чтоб с любой страницы можно было легко перейти на титульную), а к правому head_opening.jpg -- всплывающую подсказку: "Новости сайта".

Кроме того, head_opening.jpg наводит на естественную мысль, что этот блок не един, а каждая из составляющих его картинок ведёт в некий свой раздел сайта. Ещё и поэтому нужна всплывающая подсказка к нему.

Ну, и пустое поле под эти правым блоком -- оно будет заполняться чем-нибудь? (Почему бы там не разместить колонку "Новости сайта"?) Иначе -- очевидная композиционная, ни чем не мотивированная ассиметрия.

----------

Zom (06.11.2009), Читтадхаммо (06.11.2009)

----------


## Ануруддха

Да, новости бы лучше сделать на первой странице. И надпись "Буддизм Учение Старцев (Старейших тоже больше нравится)" я бы сделал белым или светлым, а то смотрится угрюмо.

----------

AlekseyE (06.11.2009), Zom (06.11.2009), Читтадхаммо (06.11.2009), Юй Кан (06.11.2009)

----------


## Аминадав

Если по поводу информационного дизайна - то сложновато сделано.

До текстов в основном три клика нужно делать (раздел - подраздел - текст). Но при таком количестве материалов, какое есть сейчас, можно было бы обойтись и двумя уровнями.

Горизонтальное меню подразделов не сразу обращает на себя внимание. Возможно, удобнее было бы, если бы эти подразделы включить в выпадающее из основного меню (и количество кликов сократилось бы).

----------

AlekseyE (06.11.2009), Morris Allan (06.11.2009), Raudex (07.11.2009), Zom (06.11.2009), Ануруддха (06.11.2009), Читтадхаммо (06.11.2009), Юй Кан (06.11.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да, новости бы лучше сделать на первой странице. И надпись "Буддизм Учение Старцев (Старейших тоже больше нравится)" я бы сделал белым или светлым, а то смотрится угрюмо.


Оранжем: цветом монашеских одеяний! : )

Ещё -- корректорское замечание (на полях): все короткие тире (дефисы) лучше везде заменить длинными (— = — ) Делается легко (расширенной заменой по всему сайту), а читать -- будет приятнее.

----------

Zom (06.11.2009), Читтадхаммо (06.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

Спасибо, очень хороший и нужный сайт!
А форум только из БФ или будет свой?

----------

Zom (06.11.2009)

----------


## Zom

> А форум только из БФ или будет свой?


А зачем форумы плодить? Для нормального общения есть этот форум, очень удобный и многопосещаемый. А для узкой так сказать специализации есть форум Ассаджи на дхамме ру. А для чрезмерно узкой специализации есть ещё сайт (с закрытым форумом) на www.theravada.su - где можно работать над переводами в режиме-онлайн и группой.

----------

Pavel (07.11.2009), Pema Sonam (07.11.2009), Сергей А (06.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> А зачем форумы плодить?


Рискну предложить ответ - для более широкого ознакомления интернет-масс. :Smilie:

----------

Читтадхаммо (07.11.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Приятно сделано: и дизайн, и структура...
> 
> Из разряда дизигнерских : ) безвредных советов:
> 
> 1) заменил бы хотя бы в шапке сайта "Учение Старцев" на "Учение Старейших" (но не "Старейшин", как стоит в метатегах), чтоб не коннотировать с православием


Это специально сделано. Тхера - старец, по-русски. Старейшина - это у мормонов.



> Ну, и пустое поле под эти правым блоком -- оно будет заполняться чем-нибудь? (Почему бы там не разместить колонку "Новости сайта"?) Иначе -- очевидная композиционная, ни чем не мотивированная ассиметрия.


Есть такое дело. Но заполнять не хотели, дабы не перегружать.



> Да, новости бы лучше сделать на первой странице. И надпись "Буддизм Учение Старцев (Старейших тоже больше нравится)" я бы сделал белым или светлым, а то смотрится угрюмо.


Белым и оранжевым пробовали. Смотрится хуже.

Насчёт новостей на первой странице - надо будет подумать.



> Если по поводу информационного дизайна - то сложновато сделано.
> 
> До текстов в основном три клика нужно делать (раздел - подраздел - текст). Но при таком количестве материалов, какое есть сейчас, можно было бы обойтись и двумя уровнями.


Делали с расчётом на будущее. Т.к. всё в HTML старались делать так, чтобы потом не пришлось переделывать. Отсюда несколько усложнённое меню.
Выпадающее из основного меню - рассматривали. В итоге отказались от такой идеи. 



> Спасибо, очень хороший и нужный сайт!
> А форум только из БФ или будет свой?


Пока вроде бы, вполне достаточно существующих.

----------

Morris Allan (06.11.2009), Pavel (07.11.2009), Сергей А (06.11.2009), Читтадхаммо (07.11.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Если вдруг увидите какие-либо неработающие или неправильно работающие ссылки на сайте  - сообщайте. Иногда подобное случается.

----------


## sergey

На мой взгляд, уместно было бы указывать авторство материалов на сайте. Например - текст про буддизм на заглавной странице, изложение 4 БИ и восьмеричного благородного пути, словарь буддийских терминов и т.д.
http://www.theravada.ru/4-truths.htm
http://www.theravada.ru/8-noble-path.htm
http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/glossary.htm

Все это - не цитаты, а кем-то изложенные (естественно, так, как понимает автор или авторы) стороны учения. Например на сайте accesstoinsight автор-хозяин сайта один, Джон Буллит, но он кроме того, что, естественнно, указывает авторство материалов других авторов, также указывает авторство, когда пишет сам, например общие сведения о тхераваде, словарь терминов:
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/a...theravada.html
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/glossary.html

На сайте buddhist.ru тоже есть словарь буддийских понятий и там авторство статей указано, например:
http://buddhist.ru/dictionary/31/107...st-dejatelnost
http://buddhist.ru/dictionary/26/971-dhatu-pali

----------

Аминадав (09.11.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Мы решили указывать авторство для серьёзных статей, либо для материалов со стороны. 
Вводные статьи нет смысла авторизовать т.к. материал в них может меняться и углублятся со временем. Это, так сказать, общее описание не претендующее на большее.

Словарь также, думаю, что будет углублятся и уточнятся. Полагаю, что даже совместными усилиями нескольких людей. Поэтому авторство, скорее всего, будет коллективным.

----------


## Zom

Кстати на сайтах обычно всё-таки указывают авторство, если это чей-то чужой материал. А если не указывают, то по дефолту считается, что это материал "всея редакции" данного сайта.

----------


## Юй Кан

Бханте, тут ведь вопрос простой: *кто готов принять на себя ответственность* за возможные огрехи в том или ином опубликованном тексте?

Один автор/переводчик? Значит, должно стоять его имя (или устоявшийся ник). Коллектив авторов? Значит, нужно давать список...
А коллективную ответственность мы все проходили, ещё при соц-ме.

Так вот: если никто не готов -- тогда всё нормально. Хотя несколько... хм, робко. А чего робеть?
От кармы-то всё одно не уйдёшь, сколько ни прячься от людей! : )

----------


## sergey

> Мы решили указывать авторство для серьёзных статей, либо для материалов со стороны.


Понятно.

----------


## Топпер

> Бханте, тут ведь вопрос простой: *кто готов принять на себя ответственность* за возможные огрехи в том или ином опубликованном тексте?
> 
> Один автор/переводчик? Значит, должно стоять его имя (или устоявшийся ник). Коллектив авторов? Значит, нужно давать список...
> А коллективную ответственность мы все проходили, ещё при соц-ме.
> 
> Так вот: если никто не готов -- тогда всё нормально. Хотя несколько... хм, робко. А чего робеть?
> От кармы-то всё одно не уйдёшь, сколько ни прячься от людей! : )


Это ближе к википедии. Там ведь тоже нет ответственности. Это плод коллективного творчества. Если там попадаются ошибки, со временем будем убирать. 
в целом, пенять можно редакторам т.е. Zom(у) и мне.

----------

Zom (09.11.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Добавили интерьвю Рупасири Перера

----------

AlekseyE (12.11.2009), Bob (12.11.2009), Jani (12.11.2009), Morris Allan (12.11.2009), Pema Sonam (12.11.2009), Кумо (12.11.2009), Михаил Макушев (12.11.2009), Читтадхаммо (12.11.2009)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

Очень  неплохо говорит  по  русски.

----------

Bob (12.11.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Он вообще молодец. Один из лучших примеров для подражания.

----------

AlekseyE (12.11.2009), Bob (12.11.2009), Pema Sonam (12.11.2009), Читтадхаммо (12.11.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

http://buddhism.rpod.ru/
http://buddhism.rpod.ru/rss.xml

Такой вопрос: вопросы к планируемым подкастам принимаются?

----------

Сергей А (12.11.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Какого плана?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Какого плана?


... по Дхамме (про курс доллара в следующем месяце ищем информацию в других местах).

----------


## Топпер

А какие там вопросы могут быть? Михаил просто текст читает.

----------


## PampKin Head

> А какие там вопросы могут быть? Михаил просто текст читает.


Михаил?

- Разговор за чаем с главой ланкийской общины г.Москва Рупасири Перера

----------


## Топпер

А, если по этому треку, то можно вопрос.

----------


## PampKin Head

> А, если по этому треку, то можно вопрос.


Сорри, вопрос был по планируемым (если таковые будут) подкастам с Рупасири Перера.

----------


## Михаил Макушев

rpod.ru выбран как наиболее удобное и оптимальное хранилище аудиофайлов, к которым возможен прямой доступ по ссылке. Безусловно как недостаток - это самореклама ресурса, но она минимальна и не навязчива.
Как дополнительный бонус мы получили аудиторию RPOD-а, и соответственно публикацию в поисковиках. Поэтому на RPOD-е каждый файл сопровождается комментариями.
По составу это лекции, комментарии, книги, онлайн беседы и интервью.

----------

Bob (03.10.2011), Zom (12.11.2009), Сергей А (12.11.2009), Читтадхаммо (12.11.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Идея таковая в воздухе витала. На пробу решили сделать интервью для сайта. Всё таки Рупасири в Москве, я в Питере.

----------


## Zom

Кстати если кто-нить может предложить халявное и "долгоиграющее" хостинговое пространство на несколько гигабайт - будем рады -)

----------

Михаил Макушев (12.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Кстати если кто-нить может предложить халявное и "долгоиграющее" хостинговое пространство на несколько гигабайт - будем рады -)


А какие недостатки у прода?

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> А какие недостатки у прода?


Вы имели ввиду RPOD.RU ?
Один из них я уже привел - десятисекундная самореклама в начале каждого аудиофайла. Если кто желает без, обращайтесь в администрацию THERAVADA.RU - обеспечим.
Второй - это редкие сбои сервера подкаста. Но такое есть у многих...

----------

Zom (12.11.2009), Сергей А (12.11.2009)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Вы имели ввиду RPOD.RU ?
> Один из них я уже привел - десятисекундная самореклама в начале каждого аудиофайла. Если кто желает без, обращайтесь в администрацию THERAVADA.RU - обеспечим.
> Второй - это редкие сбои сервера подкаста. Но такое есть у многих...


Реклама сейчас  везде  и  всюду , а  десять  секунд  это  терпимо .

----------


## PampKin Head

> Кстати если кто-нить может предложить халявное и "долгоиграющее" хостинговое пространство на несколько гигабайт - будем рады -)


Если под audio, то не плох www.imeem.com Реклама пока не замечена.

Video или на rutube.ru, или на vimeo.com

----------

Сергей А (12.11.2009), Читтадхаммо (12.11.2009)

----------


## Топпер

А оттуда прямое скачивание возможно?
И нет ли ограничений по сроку хранения?

----------


## PampKin Head

> А оттуда прямое скачивание возможно?
> И нет ли ограничений по сроку хранения?


По срокам... пока ограничений не замечено.

С прямым скачиванием проблемки, но пытливые умы плагинами и Orbit'om все забирают.

----------


## Alexeiy

Для отслеживания новостей было бы удобно сделать на сайте rss-канал.

----------

AlekseyE (16.11.2009), PampKin Head (16.11.2009), Raudex (16.11.2009), Михаил Макушев (17.11.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Zom перевёл прекрасную статью бхиккху Бодхи, посвящённую проблемам распространения Буддизма на Западе.

----------

Bob (03.10.2011), Moskid (02.03.2010), PampKin Head (01.03.2010), Zom (01.03.2010), Юрий К. (02.03.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head

Сорри, но... 



После http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEmxNeGPzu4 звучит прикольно! )))

----------

Raudex (02.03.2010)

----------


## Юрий К.

Бхиккху Бодхи еще и один из авторов общебуддийской Декларации по глобальному потеплению. Где буддизм более просоциален на Востоке или на Западе?  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Сорри, но... 
> 
> 
> 
> После http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEmxNeGPzu4 звучит прикольно! )))


Старались. Любят у нас в России старцев. А старейшины у мормонов.

----------


## Юй Кан

А старейшие -- у кого? Или "старейшие" -- негламурно? : )

----------


## PampKin Head

Ждем слоган: "Тхеравада - святоотеческая традиция"

----------


## Топпер

> А старейшие -- у кого? Или "старейшие" -- негламурно? : )


Не по-русски. У нас в культуре опора и почитание были именно по отношению к старцам.

----------


## Топпер

> Ждем слоган: "Тхеравада - святоотеческая традиция"


С вашего позволения, возьму на вооружение. Звучит хорошо.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Не по-русски. У нас в культуре опора и почитание были именно по отношению к старцам.


*у нас в культуре*
http://www.echo.msk.ru/blog/weller_michael/654036-echo/



> ...
> Ребята немного забыли, что сто лет назад для русского интеллигента быть человеком православным, верующим и ходящим в церковь означало не уважать себя и быть, в сущности, вне круга мыслящих людей. Русская профессура, учителя, врачи, юристы, разночинная интеллигенция были практически поголовно атеистами и антиклерикалами. И в том видели свое достоинство. Сегодня об этом даже как-то дико вспоминать.


И соответствующее отношение к _чокнутым_ старцам.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не по-русски. У нас в культуре опора и почитание были именно по отношению к старцам.


Что хочется стяжать большего почитания "брендом" (сходным до смешения с православным) это понятно. Только русскость-то слова тут ни при чём...

----------


## Юрий К.

> С вашего позволения, возьму на вооружение. Звучит хорошо.


Не думаю, что это хорошая идея. По двум причинам, это явная калька православной терминологии. Она оправдана по сути? Отсюда вторая причина: как тхеравадины относятся к своим "страцам", ведь слово "отец" - Небесный, духовный - традиционно оправдано в христианстве. В Тхераваде оно также оправдано?

Как и святость, насколько я понимаю, не имеет в буддизме такой же ценности и значимости, как в христианстве. Равнозначимый аналог (не по смыслу, а по традиционной ценности) - просветленный.

----------

Raudex (02.03.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> И соответствующее отношение к _чокнутым_ старцам.


Забавное проявление научного подхода...
Что такое "_чокнутый_ старец", можно пояснить?
И ещё: хотя бы с одним старцем пришлось общаться?

----------


## Топпер

> Не думаю, что это хорошая идея. По двум причинам, это явная калька православной терминологии. Она оправдана по сути?


Т.к. мы говорим о субъективном отношении (моём) выраженном на частном, по сути, сайте, то могу сказать, что для меня - оправдано. Я сторонник поиска форм выражения близких, с моей точки зрения, к российскому мировосприятию.



> Отсюда вторая причина: как тхеравадины относятся к своим "страцам", ведь слово "отец" - Небесный, духовный - традиционно оправдано в христианстве. В Тхераваде оно также оправдано?


Старец - это перевод слова "тхера", - старец, старший монах. Естественно, что монахи пребывающие в Сангхе 10, 20 или более лет, вызывают уважением.

----------

Шавырин (02.03.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Забавное проявление научного подхода...
> Что такое "_чокнутый_ старец", можно пояснить?
> И ещё: хотя бы с одним старцем пришлось общаться?


Это наше *культурное наследие*: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEmxNeGPzu4




> Старец - это перевод слова "тхера", - старец, старший монах. Естественно, что монахи пребывающие в Сангхе 10, 20 или более лет, вызывают уважением.


Стал монахом в 10, пробыл таковым 20 лет = 30. Как то на старца не тянет. 

Лучше бы оставить "тхера".

----------


## Юрий К.

> Т.к. мы говорим о субъективном отношении (моём) выраженном на частном, по сути, сайте, то могу сказать, что для меня - оправдано. Я сторонник поиска форм выражения близких, с моей точки зрения, к российскому мировосприятию.


Мое мнение: использование православной терминологии в буддийском контексте - это ошибка.




> Старец - это перевод слова "тхера", - старец, старший монах. Естественно, что монахи пребывающие в Сангхе 10, 20 или более лет, вызывают уважением.


Старец, в смысле старший монах - это не отец. Вспомните, что в христианстве есть крестные родители. Отношения "Отец-Сын" очень сильно окрашены в христианские тона. Использовать их в буддийском конктесте (свято_отеческая_ традиция), не имея на то столь же сильных традиционных оснований - это, с моей точки зрения, ошибка.

По-моему, вполне нормально "Тхеравада - Учение Старших". Тхеравада - традиция,  в которой почитают старших. По опыту. Прекрасно. Это значит, что в Тхераваде по cуществу нет конфликта между поколениями (и бреда типа "чокнутых старцев" - чокнутых с точки зрения юнцов и прочего сброда, помешанного на компьютерах и осцилографах  :Smilie:  и переакцентирующого внимание на простительных для старости маленьких слабостях :Smilie:  )

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это наше *культурное наследие*: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEmxNeGPzu4


Спрошу по-другому: при чём к этому попсовому стёбу _старцы_?

Для справки: старец -- не просто некий "уважаемый/старший монах", а совершенно особый/высший монашеский статус в православии.

Если и так неясно -- см. хотя бы вполне популярное кино "Остров", где главный герой -- именно старец (там же ясно показано отношение к старцу прочих монастырских авторитетов). А нет -- можно проще: поиском по ключу "старчество на руси".

К слову: старцев в РПЦ _как бы_ бесспорно уважают, но при этом стараются проявлять это уважение по преимуществу посмертно, иногда издавая их труды... Ибо не раз некоторые из них (не новостарцы, а удостоенные этого статуса в скитах/монастырях, причём дело может быть и не в возрасте) выражали своё недовольство процессами, имеющими место в РПЦ. И никто им ничего поперёк сказать не может, ибо они -- как бы сами по себе, т.е. совершенно на особом положении, и слово их не может быть оспорено никем, даже патриархом.

----------


## Топпер

> Мое мнение: использование православной терминологии в буддийском контексте - это ошибка.


На своём сайте, вы сможете сделать так, как считаете нужным.

----------


## Игорь Канунников

"The russian orthodox buddhist sangha"  :Smilie:

----------

лесник (02.03.2010)

----------


## Топпер

Видимо участники темы не поняли одного момента: я запостил новость о статье переведённой Зомом. Советов по тому, как оформить сайт, я не прошу.

----------


## Юрий К.

Участники все прекрасно поняли. :Smilie:  Топпер, нет проблем, со своим сайтом вы можете делать все, что хотите. В частности я все еще продолжаю сообщать вам свое мнение, хотя вы у меня его и не спрашивали.  :Smilie: 

На статью бхиккху Бодхи (он же один из авторов общебуддийской Декларации по глобальному потеплению, т.е. это мягко говоря неординарный автор-монах, если не уникальный) также было обращено внимание. Во-первых, она прочтена от начала до конца. Во-вторых, также спешу сообщить вам свое мнение, хотя вы его у меня и не спрашиваете.

Автор в ней очень убедительно описал основные дилеммы распространения Дхаммы на Западе. Отметил ветви сообществ Випассаны, не связанные с монашеством, и собственно монашеское миссионерство. 

При этом он не акцентировал благословляемую ЕСДЛ основанную на научных исследованиях адаптацию буддийской по происхождению медитативной практики к западным социальным институтам _в рамках секулярной парадигмы_ (здравоохранение, образование и др. - вся необходимая и достаточная информация по этим вопросам есть в теме "Буддизм и наука: наблюдение за процессом").

И напрасно. 

Думаю, что "пересечение" этих двух ветвей уже есть в существующих формах бытования Дхармы на Западе. А именно обращает на себя внимание опыт канадской онколога Линды Карлсон, которая в своем онкологическом центре успешно обучает своих пациентов и членов их семей технике внимательности (поддерживающая терапия), а в списке рекомендуемых центров наряду с аналогами ее центра есть и координаты дзогченовского дхарма-центра.

По-моему, это мудро. Вот вы познакомились с техникой, она вам помогла. Хотите больше узнать о традиции, где она используется в целях, превосходящих эту жизнь и этот мир. Пожалуйста. Вот вам координаты дхамма-центров, идите и просвещайтесь дальше.

ЕЕсли такие ссылки будут в районных поликлиниках, то имхо, это идеапльные условия для проповеди Дхармы/Дхаммы.

----------


## Юй Кан

И совет Zom'у: готовить тексты переводов -- в Ворде, с включённым спеллчекером. Это поможет избежать хотя бы явных ляпов, вроде "адоптации", почему-то становящейся к середине текста нормальной "адаптацией"...

----------


## Zom

> Видимо участники темы не поняли одного момента: я запостил новость о статье переведённой Зомом. Советов по тому, как оформить сайт, я не прошу.


Видимо участникам статья неинтересна - в отличие от выискивания косяков и ошибок  (что, впрочем, классика жанра БФа  )

----------


## Юй Кан

За выявленные косяки и адоптационные ашипки нормальные авторы/перевоччики благодарят, а не переводят стрелки на весь БФ... : )

----------


## Юрий К.

> Видимо участникам статья неинтересна - в отличие от выискивания косяков и ошибок  (что, впрочем, классика жанра БФа  )


Мне статья интересна. Первый раз я это выразил благодарностью Топперу за ссылку на ваш перевод. Хотел специально приподнять шляпу в ваш адрес, но потом передумал. И теперь понял, что правильно сделал.  :Smilie: 

Второй раз свой интерес к статье я выразил в предыдущем сообщении, за которое Топпер меня сердчено поблагодарил ( :Smilie:  ).

На трансформацию адоптации в адаптацию я тоже обратил внимание и хотел сообщить об этом вам. 

Благодарить меня за все это не надо. :Cool:

----------


## Zom

> За выявленные косяки и адоптационные ашипки нормальные авторы/перевоччики благодарят, а не переводят стрелки на весь БФ... : )


Да я как бы не к вам обращаюсь (и не ко всему БФу), а отвечаю Топперу на замечание -)
А помарки исправил, спасибо за поправку.

----------


## Топпер

На сайте появилась биография Архати. Мэй Чи Кэу. Перевод Зома.

----------

Bob (03.10.2011), Велеслав (09.08.2011), Читтадхаммо (26.04.2010)

----------


## Топпер

На нашем сайте размещён фильм с Аджаном Чаа, "Путь осознанности" с русскими субтитрами.
За эту работу можно благодарить Зома.

----------

Al Tolstykh (09.08.2011), AlekseyE (09.08.2011), AndyZ (10.08.2011), Bob (03.10.2011), Ittosai (09.08.2011), Zom (09.08.2011), Алексей Е (09.08.2011), Велеслав (09.08.2011), Дондог (11.08.2011)

----------


## Топпер

На сайте добавлена архивная аудиолекция (за 2007 год) преподобного Ратанасары Махатхеры

----------

AlekseyE (04.10.2011), Bob (03.10.2011), Ittosai (03.10.2011)

----------

